
The Traits That Put Kids at Risk for Addiction - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/well/family/the-4-traits-that-put-kids-at-risk-for-addiction.html
======
Overtonwindow
Not the best article. I fit everything this article described and didn't try
drugs until college. On the other hand, if it had not been for the marjiuana,
the loneliness would have consumed me long before I found real help.

------
dukoid
TLDR:

1\. Sensation-seeking

2\. Impulsiveness

3\. Anxiety sensitivity

4\. Hopelessness

~~~
sarreph
Also came here to post this. I'm not sure why an NYT article would pass
editing to have such a click-baity title yet bury its core premise inside the
middle of the piece.

Hope it's not a sign of the way their journalism is headed.

~~~
danieltillett
That train has long since left the station. Journalism as it existed in the
20th century is long dead and it is not coming back. Technology has destroyed
quality reporting and it is up to technology to now fix the problem.

~~~
vegetablepotpie
Why is that? I think that the revenue stream from distribution has degraded so
much that the 20th century journalism business model is not sustainable.
Technology disrupted this business model. Instead of a media utopia where gate
keepers and media companies were replaced with innumerable citizen
journalists, each with their own cheap distribution platforms, we've seen the
rise of click bait, echo chambers and fringe ideas seeping into the mainstream
(birtherism and anti-vaxxers anyone?). How does technology fix journalism?

